# Martha Argerich



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

I know nothing about music, but I have been listening to lots of classical music these days. I love almost anything with piano. 

There are too many excellent pianists, but overall Martha Argerich may top the list of my favorite pianists. She doesn't play anything bad. I love the Martha Argerich and Friends series. 

So, tell me what you think about this lady?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe you haven't heard her Robert Schumann piano concerto yet. Many drool over it, but unfortunately Claudio Arrau left his permanent impression on me when I was young, so no super fast slurred 3rd movement is acceptable to me now. But that's what often happens. The first interpretation is the best.

Her Prokofiev on the other hand is amazing. Other's mileage may vary.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Almost all her recordings are highly interesting, often superb, and there can be marked differences in various recordings of the same work - the extremely wild EMI "Gaspard de la Nuit" for instance, versus the more subdued DG.

The Schumann concerto with Harnoncourt and the Tchaikovsky 1st Concerto with Kondrashin, as well the the Rachmaninov 3rd Concerto with Chailly are among many concerto favourites here. 

The recent 4 CD DG set with concerto works from Lugano also have some real treasures.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree that she is good in everything (at least all that I heard), and awesome in many. I never have any doubts if I should listen to a performance of her or not. And also she seems to be a lovely person!


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Weston said:


> Maybe you haven't heard her Robert Schumann piano concerto yet. Many drool over it, but unfortunately Claudio Arrau left his permanent impression on me when I was young, so no super fast slurred 3rd movement is acceptable to me now. But that's what often happens. The first interpretation is the best.
> 
> Her Prokofiev on the other hand is amazing. Other's mileage may vary.


Yes I have heard her Schumann piano concerto many times and I love it. I agree usually the first interpretation has heavy bearing on one's perception to that piece of music, but I always keep open minded and listen to the same music played by different musician.

Speaking of Schumann piano concerto, Perahia's play is excellent, imo.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never been enamored with her playing. She was quite the virtuoso in her prime.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

She's good for Romantic, "large" - sounding music, and she plays very well. She's also irresistible in a way, a beautiful pianist et al.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A curiosity: there´s an astonishing recording on youtube, where she plays Beethoven´s 1st Piano Concerto with orchestra, at the age of 7 years: 




. 
Incredible.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

lostid said:


> I know nothing about music, but I have been listening to lots of classical music these days. I love almost anything with piano.
> 
> There are too many excellent pianists, but overall Martha Argerich may top the list of my favorite pianists. She doesn't play anything bad. I love the Martha Argerich and Friends series.
> 
> So, tell me what you think about this lady?











-- I think she's beyond wonderful; and that you owe it to yourself to go to Amazon right now and get her late-seventies Concertgebouw recital of Schumann's _Fanatasiestucke_ and Ravel's_ Sonatine _and _Gaspard de la nuit_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> She's good for Romantic, "large" - sounding music, and she plays very well. She's also irresistible in a way, a beautiful pianist et al.


In her day she was quite the sexy, fiery, exotic looker. No doubt about it.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

This was completely the wrong thread. Excuse me.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^^^^^

Where is Martha?


----------

